# تعليم الخراطه بواسطه cnc



## رمزي8 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ياخوان
احب استفيد منكم هل ممكن برنامج تعليم الخراطه بواسطه cnc الذي اقصده اذا عندي تخطيط رسمي لعمل قطعه معينه كيف ممكن اعملها كودات برمجيه في ورقه ثم ادخل البيانات الاكواد وادخلها في المكينه ثم اعملها تشغيل المكينه:87:


----------



## aljn (17 مارس 2011)

الله اعلم


----------



## عصام حمامي (20 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أخي الكريم سأحاول الإستفسار لك عن الموضوع 
لا أعدك بشيئ لكن سأحاول
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ايمن الحلبي (24 مارس 2011)

أخي رمزي :
الموضوع ليس بهذه السهولة لكي اعلمك الخراطة بسطرين او ثلاثة.. 
اعطني رسم وسأقوم بإذن الله بكتابة برنامج لك 
بالتوفيق


----------



## abo_slaim (30 مارس 2011)

- يجب ان تتعلم الرسم الهندسي cad 
- تقوم برسم القطعه المطلوب تصنيعها
-باستخدام احدى برامج التصنيع بالحاسب cam تقوم بعمل مسارات القطع
- ببرنامج التصنيع cam تقوم باخراج الكود
- تقوم بمراجعة الكود ثم تقوم برفعه للالة
- تستدعي الكود من الالة cnc وتظبط نقاط الصفر وطول وعرض العدد 

وتسمي بالله وتبدا التشغيل


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (5 أبريل 2011)

شاركونا علي الفيس بوك Cnc machines Sakkary


----------

